# Suche neue PC Games - aber welche ?



## Ghostknight (14. Januar 2011)

Hey

Ich bin auf der Such nach neuen Pc Games da die, die ich im moment besitze recht langweilig geworden sind

WoW .. können sich einige denken warum 
Battlefield Bad Company 2 + Addon .. reiz verloren 
Need for Speed World .. langweilig 
Siedler 6+7 .. auch recht langweilig 

Mir vergeht einfach irgendwann die lust an den Sachen .. öfters ziemlich nervig da man am Anfang mit Begeisterung dran ist -.-

Jedenfalls könnt ihr mir gute Spiele vorschlagen Genre ist erstmal egal es sollte nur nicht zu Shooter lastig sein 

Aber schlagt einfach mal die Spiele vor die ihr im Moment in der jeweiligen Kategorie für TOP haltet 

Mfg


----------



## Veriquitas (14. Januar 2011)

Starcraft 2 momentan das beste Rts, gute Kampagne guter Mp riesige Community.

The Witcher top Rollenspiel für Erwachsene.

Dead Space Third Person Shooter mit Horroratmo.

Bioshock 1 super Story und geiles Gameplay, 2 ist auch gut .

Fallout 3 Game of the Year Edition ist auch nen super Rollenspiel wenn man Endzeitszenarios mag und viel Zeit hat.


----------



## VorurteilC (15. Januar 2011)

Far Cry 1, Orange Box, CSS, CS 1.6, CoD4,6,7, MoH, Minecraft, TM Nations (kostenlos), SC2, Civ1-5, AvP 2,3, *Natural Selection 2*, Hl1, MeatBoy, Killing Floor, L4D 1&2, GTA alle, ...

ich kann ewig so weitermachen wenns sein muss^^


----------



## Teldor1974 (19. Januar 2011)

Da u ja auch WoW gespielt hast könnte es evtl was für dich sein genre technich zumindest mmorpg halt 

RIFT - Start
Hier noch paar Movies von Game http://www.riftgame.com/de/media/videos.php
Beta Läuft bereits 
Release ist bald 5-6 Wochen in etwa 
Kannst ja mal reinschnuppern wenn du ein Beta Acc bekommst und es kostenfrei spielen obs überhaupt was für ich ist 

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (19. Januar 2011)

Wie wäre es mit Dragon Age Origins, da gibts ne Edition mit allen DLC´s und dem Add-On. 

Auch toll, vorallem im Multiplayer ist Warhammer 40K Dawn of War I + II (+ Add-On´s)

Das Horror-Vorzeigegame F.E.A.R. wäre auch noch eine Option. 

Wenn du ganz viel Zeit hast, wäre Empire - Total War evtl. was für dich. 

Oder als WoW-Verteran schaust du mal bei der Konkurrenz rein. Herr der Ringe Online ist jetzt kostenlos.


----------



## Teldor1974 (19. Januar 2011)

Naja kostenlos ist HdROnline schon aber für diverse Quests/Zonen musste dir dann doch wieder Add Ons freischalten lassen nur zu info


----------



## Kaktus (19. Januar 2011)

Meine persönliche Favoriten Liste.

Rollenspiele:
1. Fallout 3 + New Vegas
2. Drakensage 1 + 2
3. Dragon Age (recht Action lastig)
4. Two Words 2
Rennspiele:
1. Race Driver Grid
2. Dirt 2
3. Formel 1 2010

Shooter (nicht so mein Fall, da schnell öde)
1. CoD 4
2. F.E.A.R. (nicht Teil 2)
Und ansonsten finde ich Shooter ziemlich für den Poppo

Online Spiele:
1. World of Tanks (Simpel aber es fetzt einfach)
2. Star Trek Online (da muss man aber ein bisschen Fan von sein)
3. BF 2142 (Spiel ich eben schon ewig und komm nicht von los)

Strategiespiele
1. Starcraft (Hat einfach alles)
2. Civ 5 (wer viel Zeit hat, ist hier richtig)
3. R.U.S.E. (mal was anderes)

Sonstiges:
1. GTA IV
2. GTA EFLC


Wenn ich das Beste Spiel von diesen hier küren müsste, wäre es ganz klar Fallout New Vegas, dicht gefolgt von Fallout 3. Da gibts ballereien, man kann sehr viel Sammeln, viele Missionen, eine riesige Welt zum erkunden und es wird nie langweillig weil es immer noch irgendwo irgendwas gibt. Allerdings muss man bei Fallout 3 oft weit laufen, das ist bei New Vegas nicht mehr ganz so schlimm. Das beste Spiel für zwischendurch wäre World of Tanks.


----------



## Rizzard (19. Januar 2011)

Ich werf noch die Mass Effect Reihe in die Runde.


----------



## Rolk (19. Januar 2011)

Meine Top 3 würden jeweils so aussehen:

Strategie:
-Starcraft II
-Supreme Commander Forged Alliance
-Down of War I + II + Addons

Shooter: (nicht mehr so mein Genre )
-Borderlands
-Left 4 Dead 2

Rollenspiel:
-Dragon Age Origins + Addon
-Fallout 3
-Fallout 3 New Vegas

Rennspiele: (auch nicht so mein Genre)
-CMR Dirt 2
-Racedriver Grid

Sonstiges:
-X3 Terran Conflict (vieeeeeel Zeit mitbringen)
-Anno 1404 + Addon
-Street Fighter 4


----------



## Lyr1x (19. Januar 2011)

Minecraft 

und League of Legends!


----------



## Ghostknight (27. Januar 2011)

Danke erstmal an alle  

Minecraft habe ich schon ^^

Habe mal bei RIFT reingeschaut und muss sagen .. ziemlich gut !
Bin auch nach der suche nach neuen MMORPG`s da wie ich schrieb WoW nicht mehr mein fall ist .. Rift ist aber bis jetzt obwohl es noch in der BEta ist eine gute alternative und ich finde Aion schlägt es schon da ich auch nicht auf grinden stehe


----------



## black-wizard (27. Januar 2011)

Würde dir Mass Effect 1+2 empfehlen, da hast du vieeeele Stunden spaß dran.


----------



## Shizophrenic (30. Januar 2011)

DoW 2 CR ist ein muss (Dawn of war 2 Chaos regien)


----------

